# Pimp my Big Green Egg Nest



## texas bbq (Dec 25, 2011)

Sometimes i got the problem with my BGE nest, because the two parts twisted and the Egg can be falling down. So i maked a Stainless Steel Holder for my Nest. For me is perfect and nice solution.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice that you have the skills and tools to fabricate the new part.  Good job.

Curt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great job!


----------

